# هل الديانه المسحية ديانة فطره



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اود ان اسئل الاخوه المسحين عن تاصيل الدينه المسحيه 
هل الديانه المسحية ديانة فطره ام هي ديانه مورثه من الاباء والاجداد ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*يعني إيه ديانة فطرة؟
كل الكلام الذي سألته مردود عليك. هل أنت مسلم لأنك هكذا على الفطرة أم لأن أهلك مسلمين؟*


----------



## محب مايكل (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

الفطرة قالت لي ان اله الاسلام لا يمكن ان يكون اله (( الفطرة ))

لأنه مخادع ومضلل ويطالبني بكره غير المؤمن 

بينما الفطرة التقت كليا  باله المسيحية  خالقي الحقيقي

الذي يطالبني بان احب اعدائي واصلي من اجلهم

فنعم المسيحية هي الفطرة  رغم اني لم اولد مسيحيا بل مسلماً


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *يعني إيه ديانة فطرة؟*
> *كل الكلام الذي سألته مردود عليك. هل أنت مسلم لأنك هكذا على الفطرة أم لأن أهلك مسلمين؟*


ارجو ان تضع روابط الردود 
دين فطره بمعني انك تولد به 
ارجوا منك ان تجيب عليا اولا  لاجيبك علي سؤلك لانه من اصول الحوار ان لا ارد بسؤال حتي ان افرغ من اجابه السؤال
 ولكن ارد عليك دون تعليق منك حتي لا يتشتت الموضوع الي طرقات عده 
اشترك معي الثلاث عوامل 
الفطره +البيت المسلم +رحمه الله بي (التفكير والتدبر )


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




محب مايكل قال:


> الفطرة قالت لي ان اله الاسلام لا يمكن ان يكون اله (( الفطرة ))





محب مايكل قال:


> لأنه مخادع ومضلل ويطالبني بكره غير المؤمن



مرحب بك عزيزي ان الله لا يامر بكره غير المؤمنين كما تصورت اقراء وتمعن المعني هذه 

*# ................................ #*


*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



محب مايكل قال:


> الفطرة قالت لي ان اله الاسلام لا يمكن ان يكون اله (( الفطرة ))
> 
> لأنه مخادع ومضلل ويطالبني بكره غير المؤمن
> 
> ...


 وضخت لك المدخله السابقة ان الله اله الاسلام يامر بالقسط والاحسان لغير المؤمنين والذين لم يعتدو عليا ولكن اذا اعتدي فعليا ان اقاتلهم لارد حقي مثال اذا جاء مغتصب ليخرجك من بيتك او من عملك او او ماذا تفعل ؟
واجد عزيزي تناقد كبير في مداخلتك فلماذا خلقك اله المسحيه مسلما اذن


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*السؤال غير قابل للتطبيق أساسا إلا على الإسلام فهو الوحيد الذى ادعى انه دين الفطره .
ولكن عموما 
+إذا كانت الفطره هى المحبه بلا حدود فالمسيحيه هى دين الفطره .
+إذا كانت الفطره هى بذل الذات من أجل الأخرين فالمسيحيه هى دين الفطره.
+إذا كانت الفطره هى محبة الله أكثر من النفس والزوجة والأولاد والأخوة فالمسيحية هى دين الفطره .
+إذا كانت الفطره هى نقاء القلب وكراهيته لكل شهوات العالم الفانيه فالمسيحية هى دين الفطرة.*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *السؤال غير قابل للتطبيق أساسا إلا على الإسلام فهو الوحيد الذى ادعى انه دين الفطره .*
> *ولكن عموما *
> *+إذا كانت الفطره هى المحبه بلا حدود فالمسيحيه هى دين الفطره .*
> *+إذا كانت الفطره هى بذل الذات من أجل الأخرين فالمسيحيه هى دين الفطره.*
> ...


شكرا لردك عزيزي 
عزيز الفطره هي ان تعرف انه لك اله خالق انه هناك من اوجدك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*


ramy_saad74 قال:



			شكرا لردك عزيزي 
عزيز الفطره هي ان تعرف انه لك اله خالق انه هناك من اوجدك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حتى الوثنيين كانوا يعلمون أن هناك من خلقهم وإجتهدوا فى معرفته .
*


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

مصطلح الفطرة مصطلح مطاطى بالى
استطيع تأليف دين من خيالى و اسمى معبوده "الله" و سأنسبل ه بدل ال99 الف اسم و سأخبرك انه دين الفطرة ... الكلام ببلاش !


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *حتى الوثنيين كانوا يعلمون أن هناك من خلقهم وإجتهدوا فى معرفته .*


اذن ان تؤمن بالفطره سواء تنادي الي المسحية او الاسلام او الوثنين كما يقال 
 اذن هناك اختلاف فالي اي شئ تنادي الفطره 
هل تنادي الي عبادة الاصنام التي لاتنفع ولاتضر التي يخلقونها البشر ام الي اله واحد قدير يسير الكون بمعرفته وعلمه ؟ وشكر لمتابعتك


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



Critic قال:


> مصطلح الفطرة مصطلح مطاطى بالى
> استطيع تأليف دين من خيالى و اسمى معبوده "الله" و سأنسبل ه بدل ال99 الف اسم و سأخبرك انه دين الفطرة ... الكلام ببلاش !


ااسف عزيزي مصطلح الفتره ليس بالي ولامطاطي فالفطره تخبرك بالخالق ولكن الانسان يسئ الاستخدام والتعرف


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

الفطره ااسف!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*


ramy_saad74 قال:



			اذن ان تؤمن بالفطره سواء تنادي الي المسحية او الاسلام او الوثنين كما يقال 
 اذن هناك اختلاف فالي اي شئ تنادي الفطره 
هل تنادي الي عبادة الاصنام التي لاتنفع ولاتضر التي يخلقونها البشر ام الي اله واحد قدير يسير الكون بمعرفته وعلمه ؟ وشكر لمتابعتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ده كان رد على كلامك
أنت قلت ان الفطره ان تؤمن بأن هناك إله خلقك وأوجدك فحبيت أوضحلك أن كل الأديان حتى الهندوسيه والبوذية تؤمن بذلك.
فكما أوضح أخى كريتك كلمة الفطرة كلمة مطاطه لايمكن تحديدها .
فصدقنى عندما تأتى كلمة الفطرة يهيأ لى أنها تعنى السلوك البهيمى الحيوانى الذى يشترك فيه الإنسان مع الحيوانات .*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ده كان رد على كلامك*
> *أنت قلت ان الفطره ان تؤمن بأن هناك إله خلقك وأوجدك فحبيت أوضحلك أن كل الأديان حتى الهندوسيه والبوذية تؤمن بذلك.*
> *فكما أوضح أخى كريتك كلمة الفطرة كلمة مطاطه لايمكن تحديدها .*
> *فصدقنى عندما تأتى كلمة الفطرة يهيأ لى أنها تعنى السلوك البهيمى الحيوانى الذى يشترك فيه الإنسان مع الحيوانات .*


بما انك لا تؤمن بالفطره فمن اين عرفت ان لك اله ؟
...............................


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*أنا قلت البشر بفطرتهم كانوا يبحثون عن الخالق لدرجة أنهم فى بحثهم أوجدوا لهم أوثان يعبدوها 
فالفطرة لاتصل بالإنسان إلى الله لكن الله هو من يعلن نفسه للإنسان.*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

فارجو ان تجاوب علي السؤال هل يوجد شئ في داخلك ينادي ان هناك خالق ام لا 
دون الاخذ في الاعتبار هل هو اله المسحية ام اله الاسلام


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أنا قلت البشر بفطرتهم كانوا يبحثون عن الخالق لدرجة أنهم فى بحثهم أوجدوا لهم أوثان يعبدوها *
> *فالفطرة لاتصل بالإنسان إلى الله لكن الله هو من يعلن نفسه للإنسان.*


 عذرا عزيزي اذن لا لك حاجه بالمداخله السابقه 
بمعني ان الفطره تجعل الانسان دائما للبحث عن الاله الحق 
فكيف يعلن الله نفسه للعباد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*


ramy_saad74 قال:



			عذرا عزيزي اذن لا لك حاجه بالمداخله السابقه 
بمعني ان الفطره تجعل الانسان دائما للبحث عن الاله الحق 
فكيف يعلن الله نفسه للعباد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أعلن عن نفسه لآدم فى البدايه وإبراهيم وموسى 
ثم أعلن ذاته بتجسده الإلهى فى شخص رب المجد يسوع.
*​


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أعلن عن نفسه لآدم فى البدايه وإبراهيم وموسى *
> *ثم أعلن ذاته بتجسده الإلهى فى شخص رب المجد يسوع.*​


 تمام  ومن المؤكد ان اليسوع هو الذي اصدر التشريعات الدينية واشار الي قضيه الصلب وغيره 
فاذا كان هناك اشخاص علي جزيره لا يتثتي لهم معرفه يسوع فكيف يخاسبهم اذن او كيف ينادينوه فكيف تتم المحاسبة لهم هل سيغفر لهم اما ماذا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*اعتذر انك عرفته ب ( ال )
رب المجد يسوع مش نكره علشان حضرتك تعرفه .*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

مابل الاناس التي توجد علي الجزيره كيف يحاسبون


----------



## fouad78 (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

أنت لم تعتذر


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اعتذر انك عرفته ب ( ال )*
> *رب المجد يسوع مش نكره علشان حضرتك تعرفه .*


انا اسف لم اعتقد ان هذه المداخله تخصني وعلي العموم ياسيدي انا اسف للمسيح الذي انا اعرفه حقا انه ليس نكره 
ولكن ايضا عزيزي عليك ان تعتذر لك ولجميع المشاركين لي حيث انه لم يرد واحد منكم السلام علي واكمل معكم بحول الله غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

بل مصطلح مطاطى و وهمى
هكذا تسير الامور
تؤلف ما تشاء و تنسبه لفطرك خيالك !


----------



## ELMOGAHED (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

ليس وهم بل اقراء الرابط الذي تم ادراجه


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




> ليس وهم بل اقراء الرابط الذي تم ادراجه


لا تناقشنى بروابط ناقشنى بعقلك
بل وهم كبير
هل لديك دليل ملموس و علمى على ان الفطرة و ما تنسبونه لها ليست مجرد اوهام او عادات و تقاديد قمتم بتعميمها و جعلتموها فطرة البشر جميعا ؟!


----------



## fouad78 (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

وعليكم السلام
من خلال كلامك يبدو أنك تريد أن تقول أن الإنسان مسلم بالفطرة

الإنسان منذ القدم شعر بوجود الخالق وهذا أمر بديهي
يقول بولس الرسول: "لأن أموره غير المنظورة (أمور الله) ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته حتى أنهم بلا عذر"
فالانسان عن طريقة الخليقة عرف بوجود الخالق
كمعرفتك أنت عندما ترى لوحة أن هناك من رسمها
ولكن شعوره بوجود الخالق دفعه إلى عبادة الأوثان ولو لم يعلن الله له عن نفسه ما كان عرفه
لأن المحدود لا يمكن أن يُدرك اللامحدود
فإذا كان إنسان على جزيرة يعيش وحيداً لا يقول أنني مسلم والحمد لله
بل ربما قد يجعل أحدى الأشجار من حوله إلهاً
وهذا المثل ينفي أن الإسلام دين الفطرة​


----------



## MAJI (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




ramy_saad74 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اود ان اسئل الاخوه المسحين عن تاصيل الدينه المسحيه
> هل الديانه المسحية ديانة فطره ام هي ديانه مورثه من الاباء والاجداد ؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


سلام المسيح معك
اخي رامي مصطلحات المسلمين للمسلمين فقط 
ولم اسمع بمصطلح (دين الفطرة )إلا من المسلمين 
هل الفطرة تعني البدائية؟
ام الغرائز الطبيعية التي يشترك بها الانسان والحيوان؟
ام شئ اخر ؟
اما المسيحية فهي ليست ديانة هي طريق للحياة الروحية الفضلى 
وهي اتمام معرفة الهنا 
فقد تعرف الانسان على الهه من خلال الانبياء
واكتملت معرفته بالهه بمجي السيد المسيح 
وان اردت التشبيه 
فالمسيحية تشبه اكبر شهادة علمية يحصل عليها الانسان 
وماقبلها هي مراحل الحضانة والروضة والابتدائية وووووو
ربما الفطرة هي احدى هذه المراحل الاولية لمعرفة الله


----------



## Rosetta (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




ramy_saad74 قال:


> الفطره هي ان تعرف انه لك اله خالق انه هناك من اوجدك



*لو كانت هذه هي الفطرة بالنسبة لك فنعم المسيحية هي دين فطرة 
مع أننا لا نؤمن بمصطلح "الفطرة" لأن الرب في المسيحية تواضع بنفسه ليعلن لنا عن ذاته ومجده 
ولكن كملاحظة مهمة لأنه يبدو أنك كمسلم تريد أن تصل إلى نقطة أن الإنسان مسلم بالفطرة 
ولكن لتعلم أنه قد كذب من قال : ''كل مولود يولد على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه''
عارف ليه ؟؟؟؟ 
لأنه لو كلام رسولك صح لوجدت أن من عاشوا في القدم مسلمين لا بل مؤمنين بمحمد وناطقين للشهادتين أيضا !! 
ولكنهم خذلوا رسولك بأن عبدوا الأشجار والأبقار والأغنام والأصنام والقمر يعني مش مسلمين بالفطرة كما قال رسولك
يبقى كلام رسولك عن الفطرة مش منطقي 
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*الأخ العزيز رامي، تحية لك. أولا: لا تغضب لأن أحدا لم يرد عليك السلام، لأننا أحيانا لا نُصدّق هذا السلام الإسلامي الموجود فقط في التحيات. كما أنك بإبتدائك السلام تُخالف نص الحديث الصحيح القائل عن محمد: "لا تبدؤوا اليهود ولا النصارى بالسلام". ومع هذا أقول لك: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

ثانيا: عرّف لي معنى الفطرة بالضبط، لأن هذا "مربط الفرس" في سؤالك. يعني قل لي هكذا: الفطرة هي:
1-
2-
3-
الخ

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



ramy_saad74 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اود ان اسئل الاخوه المسحين عن تاصيل الدينه المسحيه
> هل الديانه المسحية ديانة فطره ام هي ديانه مورثه من الاباء والاجداد ؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



*توجد فطرة من أنواع مختلفة

توجد فطرة حيوانية 

وتوجد فطرة آدمية ، وهى التى تم عليها الخلقة الأولى لآدم 

فأى فطرة تقصد ؟؟؟*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



Critic قال:


> لا تناقشنى بروابط ناقشنى بعقلك
> بل وهم كبير
> هل لديك دليل ملموس و علمى على ان الفطرة و ما تنسبونه لها ليست مجرد اوهام او عادات و تقاديد قمتم بتعميمها و جعلتموها فطرة البشر جميعا ؟!


 
اذن انت لا تعترف بالعلم لعدم مناقشتك للرابط


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



fouad78 قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> من خلال كلامك يبدو أنك تريد أن تقول أن الإنسان مسلم بالفطرة​
> الإنسان منذ القدم شعر بوجود الخالق وهذا أمر بديهي
> ...


 اذن ان تعترف بالفطره التي تدعوا الي وجود خالق راجع قصة نبي الله ابراهيم وكيف عرف ربه ولم يعبد الاصنام او الاشجار او الكواكب 
ان ابحث هنا هل هناك فطره اما لا سواء للاله المسحية او اله المسلمين


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

اوضح اكتر سيبك من مصطلح الفطره نبحث هل يوجد داخل الانسان ما يدفعه الي البحث عن الخالق


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *توجد فطرة من أنواع مختلفة*
> 
> *توجد فطرة حيوانية *
> 
> ...


مرحبا بك عزيزي اتركك من المصطلح هل يوجد داخل الانسان شئ يدعوا الي البخث عن الخالق


----------



## fouad78 (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



ramy_saad74 قال:


> اذن ان تعترف بالفطره التي تدعوا الي وجود خالق راجع قصة نبي الله ابراهيم وكيف عرف ربه ولم يعبد الاصنام او الاشجار او الكواكب
> ان ابحث هنا هل هناك فطره اما لا سواء للاله المسحية او اله المسلمين


لقد غيرت في إجابتي ووضعت (ربما لا) بطريقة تبدو أنني كتبتها
رجاء إذا أردت أن تضع إضافات ضعها بطريقة لا تبدو أنني وضعتها
ولكن السؤال لك ما علاقة الفطرة بالديانة
نعم البشر يعلمون بوجود الخالق
ولكن هذا لا علاقة له بالإيمان
أنا عني فإني أحكم العقل والمنطق الذي يقول أن المحدود لا يمكن أن يُدرك اللامحدود 
نعم نشعر بوجود الله ولا أقول بالفطرة ولكن بالاستنتاج
في مثلي السابق قلت أننا عندما نرى اللوحة نعرف أن هناك من رسمها
وهكذا عندما رأى الإنسان الخليقة استنتج أن هناك خالق ولكن لم يعرفه بل ظل يعبد الأصنام
ولولا ظهور الله للبشر لما عرف الإنسان الله وظل يعبد الأصنام​


----------



## Critic (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




> اذن انت لا تعترف بالعلم لعدم مناقشتك للرابط


بل اعترف بالعقل !
و عقلك يستوجب عليك ان تناقشنى به لا بالروابط


----------



## Critic (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




> هل يوجد داخل الانسان شئ يدعوا الي البخث عن الخالق


و ما هو الدليل على ان الفطرة تقول ان هذا الخالق هو اله الاسلام ؟
انا اقول لك لا الفطرة لا تقول ان الخالق هو اله الاسلام
اعطينى انت دليل مفحم يرد كلامى


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

_سلام ونعمة:اولا.لانستطيع التعميم بهذا السؤال كل انسان له تفكيره الخاص فكل من يقرا هذا السؤال يجاوبك على حسب وجهة نضره هو فالذي يهتم بالماديات والمغريات المادية الموجودة على هذه الارض فمثل هذا الانسان لايشغل فكره ابدا بخالقه بل انه قدالتها بهذه المغريا ت اما الذي يريد ان يفهم كيف ولماذا ومن خلقنا فهذا يدعوا للبحث ليفهم كل شئ                        _


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



fouad78 قال:


> لقد غيرت في إجابتي ووضعت (ربما لا) بطريقة تبدو أنني كتبتها
> رجاء إذا أردت أن تضع إضافات ضعها بطريقة لا تبدو أنني وضعتها
> ولكن السؤال لك ما علاقة الفطرة بالديانة
> نعم البشر يعلمون بوجود الخالق
> ...


عزيزي ان اوضحت وغيرت كلمتي التي وضعتها بلون اخر تمام حتي يتثني للقارء معرفه التغير الحادث بين المداخله والاقتباس .
هل الاستنتاج له زمن عمري معين ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

دخلنا فى متاهة

الأخ السائل ، من الآخر ، *ماذا تريد أن تثبت*

لكى نتعامل مع ما تريده بطريقة مباشرة ، بدون لف ودوران


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أعلن عن نفسه لآدم فى البدايه وإبراهيم وموسى *
> *ثم أعلن ذاته بتجسده الإلهى فى شخص رب المجد يسوع.*​





fouad78 قال:


> ولولا ظهور الله للبشر لما عرف الإنسان الله وظل يعبد الأصنام


هاتان مدخالتان نقرائهم بموضعيه حتي يتثني لنا ان نستوعب التجسد 
المدخله الاولي يقول فيها ان يسوع اظهر نفسه لادم وابراهيم وموسي خاصه ليدعو اليه ولعبادته وبعد ذلك ظهر لبني اسرائيلاو البشر  حتي يهديهم اليه فما بال الاناس الذين عاشو في زمن ابراهيم وموسي الذين لم يؤمنوا به .وانتم من المؤكد متفقين انه جاء في صوره يسوع ليهدي الضالين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

فى جميع الأحوال ، فإن خطة الله لخلاص البشرية ، تهيئ شعباً ليأتى منه المسيح 

ولكن هذا الخلاص ، لا يقتصر على هذا الشعب الذى من خلاله تم الخلاص ، بل لجميع الأمم

ولذلك قال لإبراهيم أنه فى نسله ستتبارك كل الأمم

أما الذين كانوا قبل إبراهيم ، وقبل مجئ المسيح وإتمام الفداء

فمن كان منهم سالكاً فى الطريق الذى كانت خطة الله تسير فيه آنذاك (فقبل إبراهيم كان لله شهود فى كل زمان ، مثل نوح وغيره)، يعتبر من المؤمنين الذين يفوزون بالخلاص


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



Critic قال:


> و ما هو الدليل على ان الفطرة تقول ان هذا الخالق هو اله الاسلام ؟
> انا اقول لك لا الفطرة لا تقول ان الخالق هو اله الاسلام
> اعطينى انت دليل مفحم يرد كلامى


 انا لم احدد بعد هل هو اله الاسلام ولكن سيتضح الامر لاحقا ان شاء وحول الله


----------



## Critic (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




> انا لم احدد بعد هل هو اله الاسلام ولكن سيتضح الامر لاحقا ان شاء وحول الله


ما هو سؤالك الان و علام نتناقش و الام سنصل ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



ramy_saad74 قال:


> انا لم احدد بعد هل هو اله الاسلام ولكن سيتضح الامر لاحقا ان شاء وحول الله



لكى يكون الكلام بالطريق الدوغرى
إطرح نظرتك متكاملة

لأنها حينئذ ستكون على المكشوف ، إن كانت صحيحة أم خاطئة

أما هذا الزحف البطئ الممل ، فلا يليق بالصادقين ، ولا ينتهجه إلاَّ المموهين

فإطرح فكرتك كاملة ، لكى تظهر فى النور محاسنها أو مساوئها


----------



## fouad78 (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

الصراحة أنا مليت
انت تنتقل من موضوع لآخر ومن مثل لآخر
اتفضل اطرح السؤال بدون لف أو دوران​


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

اصبر عزيزي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

ولماذا !!!!!!!!!

لماذا لا تتكلم دوغرى !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



ramy_saad74 قال:


> اوضح اكتر سيبك من مصطلح الفطره نبحث هل يوجد داخل الانسان ما يدفعه الي البحث عن الخالق



*ماذا تعني ب "سيبك من مُصطلح الفطرة"؟؟؟ هل جئت لتناقشنا بإحترام أم لتقول ما تُريد وتذهب؟ سؤالي واضح وصريح وحضرتك من أول الموضوع تتهرّب من الإجابة عليه.

مرّة أخرى: أعطينا تعريف واضح وصريح ل"الفطرة". وشكرا؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*


ramy_saad74 قال:



			ارجو ان يقتصر الحوار عليانا فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ramy_saad74 قال:


> *كلام جيدا جدا ومن يدري الكافرين حينئذ ان نوح صادق ( وهو من الصدقين) وكيف يحاسبون اذا اليس لهم حجه بانهم لم يروي يسوع كما رءه من امن به*



*و من قال لك انهم لم يعرفوا يسوع و لم يتنباوا عن مجيئه و لم يكونوا يتحرقون شوقا لرؤياه ؟؟؟؟*
*نظريتك ساقطه من الاساس لان هؤلاء القدماء السابقين علي مجئ المسيح الذين تتكلم عنهم يحفل كل كلامهم بنبؤات عن مجيئ المسيح و كانوا يعلمون علم اليقين بوجوده الازلي و يؤمنون انه كائن قبل ان يكونوا هم ..و كل ماهنالك انهم كانوا في انتظار تجسده و مجيئه للارض و استعلان مجده الذي لم يستعلن الا في الاجيال اللاحقة علي اجيالهم .*
*[Q-BIBLE]مت 13:17 فاني الحق اقول لكم ان انبياء وابرارا كثيرين اشتهوا ان يروا ما انتم ترون ولم يروا.وان يسمعوا ما انتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا[/Q-BIBLE]*​


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



esambraveheart قال:


> *و من قال لك انهم لم يعرفوا يسوع و لم يتنباوا عن مجيئه و لم يكونوا يتحرقون شوقا لرؤياه ؟؟؟؟*
> *نظريتك ساقطه من الاساس لان هؤلاء القدماء السابقين علي مجئ المسيح الذين تتكلم عنهم يحفل كل كلامهم بنبؤات عن مجيئ المسيح و كانوا يعلمون علم اليقين بوجوده الازلي و يؤمنون انه كائن قبل ان يكونوا هم ..و كل ماهنالك انهم كانوا في انتظار تجسده و مجيئه للارض و استعلان مجده الذي لم يستعلن الا في الاجيال اللاحقة علي اجيالهم .*
> *[Q-BIBLE]مت 13:17 فاني الحق اقول لكم ان انبياء وابرارا كثيرين اشتهوا ان يروا ما انتم ترون ولم يروا.وان يسمعوا ما انتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا[/Q-BIBLE]*​


انا اتخدث عن الكافرين لهم حجه بالغه بانهم لم يروا يسوع الكلام واضح جدا عزيزي كيف سيحاسبون ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ولماذا !!!!!!!!!
> 
> لماذا لا تتكلم دوغرى !!!!!!!!!!


*هههههه...لانه ببساطة اخي مكرم " لا يفهم اصلا المعاني الحقيقية " لتلك الالفاظ الضخمة كالفطرة و الديانة الموروثة التي اتي ليطرحها هنا و هو لا يعرف معناها علي وجه التحديد*​


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




ramy_saad74 قال:


> انا اتخدث عن الكافرين لهم حجه بالغه بانهم لم يروا يسوع الكلام واضح جدا عزيزي كيف سيحاسبون ؟


*لا...لا تغالطنا ..انت كنت تتحدث عن " نوح "...فهل نوح من الكافرين ام تراك لا تعلم الي اي فئة ينتمي نوح ؟؟؟*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



ramy_saad74 قال:


> لان اجيبك حتي تعتذر عن ما بدر منك كما انا اعتذرت لكم



*لم أخطيء في شيء، رسولك هو بالنسبة لنا "محمد" وفقط، نبي من الأنبياء الكذبة، ماذا تتوقع أن نُصلّي عليه مثلا؟؟! أصلا أنت تتهرب من الإجابة، راجع نفسك بالإجابة على هذا السؤال البسيط فقط، بعد 7 صفحات عقيمة النتائج.

إنتهت مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع بسبب عدم جديّة السائل. تحياتي*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*أخى رامى لنخلص من هذا الكلام إلى أن الله واحد أعلن ذاته للبشر والبشر بجهودهم الذاتيه من المستحيل أن يعرفوه حق المعرفه .
هو إما إله المسيحيه إما إله الإسلام .لا يمكن أن يكون الإثنان واحدا .
معرفة أحدهم تؤدى إلى حياة أبدية ومعرفة الآخر تؤدى إلى هلاك أبدى 
أعرف كل إله على حده من خلال كتبه سواء الكتاب المقدس فى المسيحيه
أو القرآن والأحاديث فى الإسلام
بعدها قم بعمل مقارنه سيعلن لك الإله الحقيقى ( من خلالها ) عن نفسه.*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أخى رامى لنخلص من هذا الكلام إلى أن الله واحد أعلن ذاته للبشر والبشر بجهودهم الذاتيه من المستحيل أن يعرفوه حق المعرفه .*
> *هو إما إله المسيحيه إما إله الإسلام .لا يمكن أن يكون الإثنان واحدا .*
> *معرفة أحدهم تؤدى إلى حياة أبدية ومعرفة الآخر تؤدى إلى هلاك أبدى *
> *أعرف كل إله على حده من خلال كتبه سواء الكتاب المقدس فى المسيحيه*
> ...


 شكرا لحسن ردك عزيزي 
 عزيزي فاذا تربيت في جزيره واحدك هل ستعرف الخالق . هل سيعرف ان يسوع هو ربه ؟ومره اخري اشكر جدا علي ردك المهذب اللطيف


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*


ramy_saad74 قال:



			شكرا لحسن ردك عزيزي 
 عزيزي فاذا تربيت في جزيره واحدك هل ستعرف الخالق . هل سيعرف ان يسوع هو ربه ؟ومره اخري اشكر جدا علي ردك المهذب اللطيف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من تربى فى جزيرة لوحدة لن يعرف من هو الإله الحقيقةى إلا إذا أعلن عن ذاته له.
*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *من تربى فى جزيرة لوحدة لن يعرف من هو الإله الحقيقةى إلا إذا أعلن عن ذاته له.*


متفق معك في هذا فما مصير هذا الرجل في الاخره ؟اذا لم يعلن له الاله نفسه 
وهل اعلن يسوع نفسه الي ابراهيم وكيف تم ذلك ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

أحيى أخى الحبيب سمعان

على طولة باله

وأتمنى أن يتواصل معه الأخ الضيف الكريم ، بطريقة هادفة

وشكراً


----------



## MAJI (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




ramy_saad74 قال:


> عزيزي فاذا تربيت في جزيره واحدك هل ستعرف الخالق . هل سيعرف ان يسوع هو ربه ؟


 
افتراضك هذا رغم عدم واقعيته لكن الاجابة تكون 
ان كل من لم تصله بشارة الخلاص بالمسيح يحاسب حسب اعماله فقط 
والخير والشر يعرفه الانسان 
عندما عصا ادم وحواء ربهم خجلوا واختبأوا  من فعلتهم
وعندما قتل قايين هابيل اختبأ 
اما عن عرب الجزيرة فكانت البشارة قد وصلتهم بواسطة تلاميذ السيد المسيح فلا عذر لهم


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




chilham قال:


> الإسلام دين الفطرة



طيب رح أسألك يعني إيه فطرة ؟ 
ويعني إيه الإسلام دين الفطرة ؟
ممكن توضيح


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*الأخت شيلهام نرجو عدم السطوة على موضوع غيرك وأيضا عدم إستخدام القص واللصق .*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




ramy_saad74 قال:


> متفق معك في هذا فما مصير هذا الرجل في الاخره ؟اذا لم يعلن له الاله نفسه
> وهل اعلن يسوع نفسه الي ابراهيم وكيف تم ذلك ؟


* ما ترسي علي بر بقي ...انت بتتكلم عن الكفار و الا عن الابرار السابقين علي مجئ المسيح .؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*ومين قال ان الله لم يعلن نفسه لأبونا إبراهيم؟*​


----------



## antonius (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

الزميل رامي, قرأت الموضوع و الردود على عجل, و ما رأيت غير اللف و الدوران دون هدف! 
شوف يا زميل, الفطرة معناها ما فُطِر عليه الانسان, يعني امر يشترك فيه جميع البشر! المُلاحظ, هو ان الفطرة هي مجموعة افعال لا افكار او اراء يمكن تبديلها!
مثلا: البشر يُفطر على الرضاعة و يعلم كيف يمص ثدي امه! 
مثل اخر: البشر يُفطر على انجذابه للجنس الاخر! 
أمّا الافكار, (كالايمان بالله) هي مُكتسبة بالمُطلق! و لا يوجد بشر يُفطر على معرفة شيء ما! 
فنحن نعلم بوجود الشمس لاننا نراها و نحس بحرارتها وضوءها و ليس لاننا فُطرنا على معرفة وجودها! 
كذلك وجود الله نعلمه بالدليل لا بالفطرة! 
فالفطرة لفظ *مُختص بالناحية البايولوجية البحتة (جينات) لتصرفات معيّنة لا ارادية*! 
فهمت؟ 


> هل الديانه المسحية ديانة فطره ام هي ديانه مورثه من الاباء والاجداد ؟


و الان بعدما فهمنا انه لا يوجد شيء اسمه "ديانة فطرة" يمكننا الجواب على سؤالك بان الجواب ليس من الاختيارات التي حددتها انت! 
المسيحية ليست جين يورّث بالتالي ليست فطرة و ليست موروثة! 
بل هي الحياة كابن للرب بالايمان به و العمل بوصاياه!


> دين فطره بمعني انك تولد به


وانت مقتنع بهذا الكلام الهزيل ؟ 
لو كان الاسلام دين طفرة! لرأينا اليابانيون الذين ليس عندهم دين مسلمون كلهم! 


> مرحب بك عزيزي ان الله لا يامر بكره غير المؤمنين كما تصورت اقراء وتمعن المعني هذه


هنا الترغيب, و بكره ييجي "الترهيب" هه! 
الله نفسه يكره غير المؤمنين!! و حب الكافر محرّم عليك! فلماذا تكذب؟ 
بعدين اين انت من جهاد الطلب؟


> عزيز الفطره هي ان تعرف انه لك اله خالق انه هناك من اوجدك


خطأ, المعرفة مُكتسبة و ليست داخلة ضمن "الفطرة" ! 
فالمعرفة اجتهاد و تفكير شخصي يختلف بين نفر و اخر! و عليه فمعرفة وجود اله ليست فطرة!


> هل تنادي الي عبادة الاصنام التي لاتنفع ولاتضر التي يخلقونها البشر ام الي اله واحد قدير يسير الكون بمعرفته وعلمه ؟ وشكر لمتابعتك


ولا وحدة, الفطرة هي عبارة عن تراكيب كيميائية جينية في الدي ان ايه في كل خليّة من جسمك لا ارادة لك فيها!! فالفطرة لا "تُنادي"!!! الفطرة تَفرِض ولا تتغيّر! 
انت مش فاهم ايه فطرة اساساً!! مفيش علم او بحث موثوق يقول ان هناك افكار معينة يولد بها الانسان و يحملها! بل السائد ان البشر يولد ورقة بيضاء يخط فيها افكاره و ايمانه بالمحيط به من مجتمعه و عائلته و اصحابه و اجتهاده و ما يكتسب من علم!


> اود منك ان تقراء الرابط ادناه من اشهر الصحف العالمية ولاحظ انه لم يشير هل هي فطره مسيحيه او اسلامية
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/reli...ic-claims.html


لمجرد وجود عالم واحد في الدنيا يقول هكذا شيء, ليس معناه انه صحيح! و سبب ان الصحيفة نشرت هذا الخبر هو لغرابته و شذوذه عن السائد علمياً! و الكلام في المقالة ضعيف جداً! فهو يستلزم ان تكون القبائل المعزولة التي لا نزال نكتشفها في الامازون و افريقيا مؤمنة بالله وتعرفه! وهذا غير حاصل!


> اذن انت لا تعترف بالعلم لعدم مناقشتك للرابط


دة مش بيسمّوه علم يا راجل...دة pseudoscience ....الراجل بيقول ايه في المقال ..يقول:
Dr. Barrett: "*If* we threw a handful on an island and they raised 
themselves* I think* they would believe in God."​يعني فرضيّة غير مُجرّبة و فوقاها القائل بها ليس واثق منها بل مجرد اعتقاد!!! 
اكتفي بهذا القدر لاني اطلت !​


----------



## ELMOGAHED (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

antonius عزراً عزيزي سوف اقوم بالرد عليك لحقا ان شاء الله وذلك نظرا لضيق وقتي


----------



## antonius (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




ramy_saad74 قال:


> antonius عزراً عزيزي سوف اقوم بالرد عليك لحقا ان شاء الله وذلك نظرا لضيق وقتي


 لك ما شئت من الوقت, المهم ان تُفكّر قبلما تكتب, اريدك ان تعمل عقلك فعلاً لتصل لحقيقة الامر و لا تدافع عن موقفك المسبق لمجرد انك تسمع انه الحق منذ صغرك


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

_اخيramy ان المقصود بكلمة الفطرة وهي انه شئ فرض علينانتيجة التوارث شئناه ام ابيناه بدون ان نفهم غايته_وبدون ان نبحث لماذا نحن خلقنا في هذا الدين وهذا ما هو حالكم(الاسلام) ولكن لاننسى ان هناك بعض من الاخوة الاسلام يفتح الله اذهانهم ليعرفوا من هو المخلص اما الدين المسيحي هو الحق هو الطريق للخلاص بهذا الدين الذي نصبح اولاد الله في المعموذية فقط في الدين المسيحي يحق لناانندعى اولاد الله ووهذا معلن عندما نصلي ابانا الذي في السماوات فا\ن ليس ديننا دين الفطرة


----------



## ELMOGAHED (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



منتهى ابشارة قال:


> _اخيramy ان المقصود بكلمة الفطرة وهي انه شئ فرض علينانتيجة التوارث شئناه ام ابيناه بدون ان نفهم غايته_وبدون ان نبحث لماذا نحن خلقنا في هذا الدين وهذا ما هو حالكم(الاسلام) ولكن لاننسى ان هناك بعض من الاخوة الاسلام يفتح الله اذهانهم ليعرفوا من هو المخلص اما الدين المسيحي هو الحق هو الطريق للخلاص بهذا الدين الذي نصبح اولاد الله في المعموذية فقط في الدين المسيحي يحق لناانندعى اولاد الله ووهذا معلن عندما نصلي ابانا الذي في السماوات فا\ن ليس ديننا دين الفطرة


معني ذلك ان دينك ليس دين فطره


----------



## Critic (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




> معني ذلك ان دينك ليس دين فطره


بعد هذا الكلام يتضح انك لم تقرأ اصلا مداخلة الاستاذ انطونيوس و لم تفكر فى كلامه و لا هم يحزنون


----------



## ELMOGAHED (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



Critic قال:


> بعد هذا الكلام يتضح انك لم تقرأ اصلا مداخلة الاستاذ انطونيوس و لم تفكر فى كلامه و لا هم يحزنون


 معني كلامك انت انك لم تقراء المدخلات التي طلبت من خلالها بعض الوقت من الزميل انطونيوس واراك متعنت 
وانظر الي الاقتباس انا ارد علي الزميل منتهى ابشارة  
معذرة انطونيوس ماذلت لم اقراء مداخلتك بعد ولكن اشترك علي عجاله


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*تم حذف المشاركات *

*المُشتِتة ... والخارجة ... والحديث الشخصي ... وحالة السطو على الموضوع ِِ*


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*ليس من تخصص القسم المسيحي *

*مناقشة المصطلحات الغير مسيحية *

*رجاء من الاخ السائل إستخدام مصطلحات مسيحية *

*لكي يتثنى لنا توثيق  الاجابة عليها من الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



ramy_saad74 قال:


> *دين* .... بمعني انك *تولد* به




*تم حذف التعبير الغير مسيحي *

*في البداية المولود ليس له دين *

*الدين يعتنقة الانسان بعد نوالة القدرة على التمييز في مرحلة عُمرية مُعينة *

*قبل أن ( يعرف )*
إشعياء 7 : 16 ​لأَنَّهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ *يَعْرِفَ الصَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَرْفُضَ الشَّرَّ* *وَيَخْتَارَ الْخَيْرَ* 
تُخْلَى الأَرْضُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ خَاشٍ مِنْ مَلِكَيْهَا». 
​*في المسيحية الأمر مختلف تمامًا *

*فالمولود وقبل أن ( يعرف ) مكانه ملكوت الله *
لوقا 18 : 16 ​أَمَّا يَسُوعُ *فَدَعَاهُمْ* وَقَالَ: 
«دَعُوا *الأَوْلاَدَ* يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ *مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ*. 
​*فنحن كمؤمنين مسيحيين غير مدعويين لديانه أرضية ... لكن لحياة سماوية مع المسيح *

*فالمسيح قال ... تعالوا إليَّ ... ولم يقل تعالوا لديني *
متى 11 : 28 ​*تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ* يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. 


​*من يُقبل إليَّ ... وليس من يُقبل إلى ديني *
يوحنا 6 : 35 ​فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. *مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ* 
فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً.
​*المسيح يُحرر من التدين ... ومن كل ألوان الدين *

*السهل منها والقاسي ... الكاذب منها والغير مؤكد الذي نهاية كل شئ فيه (الله أعلم) *

*وبما أننا في المسيح أولاد الله ... والله يعلم كل شئ ... نحن نعلم بشيئته كل شئ *

*وللعلم *
*إذا أوجد الله بعض الناس في جزيرة *
*فهذا الخالق يعرف جيدًا كيف يصل لخليقته ليُعرِّفهم فكره* 

*فلا داعي لوضع العراقيل أمام الله في الوصول لكل الناس *

*فالمُحب الأعظم ... كفيل بالوصول ... لمحبوبيه ... صنعة يداه *


.


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ومين قال ان الله لم يعلن نفسه لأبونا إبراهيم؟*​


طب كيف اعلن نفسه الي نبي الله ابراهيم وحي ام راه كما رواه اليهود وارجوا اجابه قصيره مختصره حتي انهي الموضوع باذن الله


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*# .......................... #*

*خروج عن الموضوع *


*ممنوع النصوص الغير مسيحية في القسم المسيحي *


*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

وعلشان fredyy نضع السؤال 
هل هناك ما في داخل الانسان يدعو الي الايمان بوجود خالق 
بمعني اخر هل اذا كبر شخص سيجد نفسه تبحث عن من اوجده 
وارجو من كل من شارك في الموضوع ان يضع اجابه بنعم او لا


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



ramy_saad74 قال:


> اولا شكر علي ردك وانا لا اكذب في حب والقسط الغير مؤمنين فهذه بعض الاخديث لك التي تبين لنا من هو ليس علي علم كافي بالدين الاسلامي وانا معك ان هناك من امر الله بكرهم ولكن بشروط ولو قرات الايات بدون تعنت لوضحت لك كل ما يختلط عليك في الامر
> ولكن سؤال لك قبل ان اذكر لك الاحاديث والسير
> 
> *# .......................... #*
> ...


كنت متيقن بانكم سوف تخذفون المشاركة ولكن عزيزي المشرف الزميل انطونيس اتهمني بالكذب ويجب ان ارد عليه فلي حق الرد ... والا ان تخذف كلمات الاتهام التي اشار به الزميل في مشاركته في ديننا يقول الله عز وجلا (*وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَئَانُ قَوْمٍ* عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُوا 
اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى ) فاين العدل عزيزي المشرف وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




ramy_saad74 قال:


> كنت متيقن بانكم سوف تخذفون المشاركة ولكن عزيزي المشرف الزميل انطونيس اتهمني بالكذب ويجب ان ارد عليه فلي حق الرد ... والا ان تخذف كلمات الاتهام التي اشار به الزميل في مشاركته في ديننا يقول الله عز وجلا (*وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَئَانُ قَوْمٍ* عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُوا
> اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى ) فاين العدل عزيزي المشرف وشكرا




*خليك في الموضوع *

*هل وصلتك الاجابة من جوابي السابق ؟*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*دين .... بمعني انك تولد** به *
*ليس قصدي انك تولد بدين معين ولكن تبحث عن الدين الذي يوافق الفطره للتوضيح فقط *


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*دين .... بمعني انك تولد** به *
*ليس قصدي انك تولد بدين معين ولكن تبحث عن الدين الذي يوافق الفطره للتوضيح فقط *
هل هناك ما في داخل الانسان يدعو الي الايمان بوجود خالق 
بمعني اخر هل اذا كبر شخص سيجد نفسه تبحث عن من اوجده 
وارجو من كل من شارك في الموضوع ان يضع اجابه بنعم او لا


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



fredyyy قال:


> *خليك في الموضوع *
> 
> *هل وصلتك الاجابة من جوابي السابق ؟*





ramy_saad74 قال:


> *دين .... بمعني انك تولد** به *
> *ليس قصدي انك تولد بدين معين ولكن تبحث عن الدين الذي يوافق الفطره للتوضيح فقط *
> هل هناك ما في داخل الانسان يدعو الي الايمان بوجود خالق
> بمعني اخر هل اذا كبر شخص سيجد نفسه تبحث عن من اوجده
> وارجو من كل من شارك في الموضوع ان يضع اجابه بنعم او لا


 

 هذا هو الموضوع لكي نختصر الطريق باذن الله


----------



## fredyyy (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




ramy_saad74 قال:


> *دين .... بمعني انك تولد** به *
> *ليس قصدي انك تولد بدين معين ولكن تبحث عن الدين الذي يوافق الفطره للتوضيح فقط *




*مرة أخرى *

*لا يوجد مكان للمصطلحات غير المسيحية *

*ونحن لا  ُنناقشها* *هنا* 

*في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *

*أنت تسأل ونحن نجيبك *


.


----------



## fredyyy (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




> هذا هو *الموضوع* لكي نختصر الطريق باذن الله




*المضوع ردينا علية *

*عندك أي إستفسار في أي نقطة *


----------



## antonius (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




> هل هناك ما في داخل الانسان يدعو الي الايمان بوجود خالق
> بمعني اخر هل اذا كبر شخص سيجد نفسه تبحث عن من اوجده



 
 البحث عن مصدر الوجود فكرة مشهورة ومهمّة يهتم بها بشر كثيرون 
و ليس كل البشر! فكثيرون لا يهتمّون بمصدريتهم و لا يعيرون لها اهتماما يذكر
انت تقول الخالق! الملحد يقول لك اننا عبارة عن تفاعلات كيميائية انتجتنا الطبيعة! 
البحث عمّن اوجدنا لم يوصل الجميع ل"الله" بالضرورة فنطريتك ساقطة من جميع الجهات 
متهالكة لا دليل علمي بايولوجي او فلسفي منطقي عليها يا عزيزي..

**لا تأخذ قولي انك كاذب على محمل شخصي او تعتقد اني اريد الاساءة لشخصك! 
فليس ذلك القصد! القصدُ انتقاد اسلوب الترغيب هذا الذي كله نفاق برأيي! مجرد رأي


----------



## fredyyy (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*رجاء من الأخوة الأحباء *

*مراجعة الردود قبل كتابة إجاباتكم *

*وعدم التطرق للتعبيرات الغير مسيحية *


----------



## MAJI (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




ramy_saad74 قال:


> *هل هناك ما في داخل الانسان يدعو الي الايمان بوجود خالق *
> *بمعني اخر هل اذا كبر شخص سيجد نفسه تبحث عن من اوجده *
> *وارجو من كل من شارك في الموضوع ان يضع اجابه بنعم او لا*


مع ان الاخوة اجابوك واخرهم توضيح الاخ انطونيوس لكنك مصر على نفس السؤال 
سازيد عليك شئ واحد 
لو كان ادعائك يصح لكل البشر لما كان داعي لانبياء
وبالرغم من وجود انبياء هناك الكثير الكثير من البشر لايبحثون عن من اوجدهم 
نظريتك مغلوطة يا اخ 
الذي يريد ان يعرف من خلقه سيجد الجواب 
والذي لم يخطر على باله اله لايهتم لمن خلقه 
لكن الشئ الاهم هو ؛
الذي يريد ان يعرف الهه الحقيقي يجب ان يبحث عنه جيدا ولا ينغش باله مزور
واصلي ان الرب يكشف لك عنه 
امين


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*ننتهى من الحديث أخر رامى إلى أنه لابد من وجود خالق للكون كلامك رائع ومتفقين معك كل الإتفاق .
لكن ما أستغربه أنك تتطرح حوارك هنا معنا بالرغم من اننا نؤمن بوجود خالق الكون ونعرفه حق المعرفه .
موضوعك يجب أن يكون للملحدين وليس للمسيحيين واضح انك غلطان فى العنوان أو تايه.*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*



سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ننتهى من الحديث أخر رامى إلى أنه لابد من وجود خالق للكون كلامك رائع ومتفقين معك كل الإتفاق .*
> *لكن ما أستغربه أنك تتطرح حوارك هنا معنا بالرغم من اننا نؤمن بوجود خالق الكون ونعرفه حق المعرفه .*
> *موضوعك يجب أن يكون للملحدين وليس للمسيحيين واضح انك غلطان فى العنوان أو تايه.*


السؤال ليس هكذا السؤال هل ما في داخلك يجعلك تبحث عن من خلقق ؟ نعم ام لا 
ولم تجوبني علي كيف اعلن الله نفسه لابراهيم ؟
وشكرا لمتابعتك الجيده زميلي العزيز


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*


ramy_saad74 قال:



			السؤال ليس هكذا السؤال هل ما في داخلك يجعلك تبحث عن من خلقق ؟ نعم ام لا 
ولم تجوبني علي كيف اعلن الله نفسه لابراهيم ؟
وشكرا لمتابعتك الجيده زميلي العزيز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إذا كان إلهى قد أعلن ذاته لى فلست بحاجه أن أبحث عنه لأنه هو أراحنى من كل هذا العناء .
بالنسبه لأبو الأباء إبراهيم ووفقا للكتاب المقدس
1   و قال الرب لابرام اذهب من ارضك و من عشيرتك و من بيت ابيك الى الارض التي اريك* 2  فاجعلك امة عظيمة و اباركك و اعظم اسمك و تكون بركة* 3  و ابارك مباركيك و لاعنك العنه و تتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الارض* 4  فذهب ابرام كما قال له الرب و ذهب معه لوط و كان ابرام ابن خمس و سبعين سنة لما خرج من حاران
تكوين 12 : 1- 4
*


----------



## MAJI (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*




ramy_saad74 قال:


> [/COLOR]





ramy_saad74 قال:


> وانا قمت بالتوضيح للاخ انطونيوس مع اراء اكابر الفلاسفه
> [/COLOR][/FONT]
> لابأس هؤلاء كبار الفلاسفة ولهم فلسفتهم في الحياة وهناك غيرهم فلاسفة يخالفونهم ما المشكلة؟ فهل نتخذ ارائهم ايات ؟ وهل نجعل منهم انبياء ؟
> 
> ...


هل حقا لم تكتشف الاجابة ؟
عندما قلت لك ان نظريتك مغلوطة الم تفهم منها الاجابة هي 
لا ؟[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سؤال للاخوه المسحين*

*تمت الإجابة على السؤال
يُغلق بسبب التشتيت وإستمرار التطرق لمواضيع اخرى.
*


----------

